

Remote and home-based workers report higher satisfaction - nostrademons
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/remote-home-based-workers-report-higher/story.aspx?guid=%7BD9D2ACAE%2DA892%2D4364%2DB2F4%2DB93171B6F91B%7D

======
brlewis
There's a correlation/causation issue here.

I do think telecommuting causes some increase in satisfaction, but I bet most
of the higher satisfaction measured is the result of generally good
management. Good management also causes telecommuting, resulting in a
telecommuting/satisfaction correlation.

